# Lowering temps....



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a 10 gal setup for some red cherry shrimp ill be getting on Saturday. I just noticed that the temp got up to 80*F. I am afraid that this is to hot for the shrimp. How can I lower the temps? Its a 10 gal tank. .I even turned the heater off and its still around 80*F..... Is there something I can add to the tank? Someone mentioned something like a fan or chiller? What is this? and how do I do it?


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I attached a small clip on fan and that has taken my temp down on a 6 gallon nano cube to around 76 consistently. It had been around 80 like yours. I turn it off at night though. It does cause your water to evaporate quicker also. Good luck. Darrell


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Where do you get the small clip on fan from and how much did it cost?


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Try looking at a computer fan. A clip on fan can be had for under $20 at IKEA, target, walmart...maybe even long drugs.

I'm curious you don't have your location in your profile..where are you located that it get so hot?

-SULLY


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Actually I live in Northern Virginia. But my room temp maybe the problem. This seemed to have worked though. INstead of opening my blinds to my room, I just kept them partially closed and opening the lid to the tank also helped. I'll look into not using a lid and just the light strip. and the computer fan. With the computer fan how do I make it work without it being in the comp? IS there some adapter to plug in the wall?


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*Is a chiller neccessary?*

I have a 40 gallon breeder tank just for Crystal Reds and Cherries. The weather here in DC is not that hot yet but it gets VERY hot in the summer. My tank without a heater, is already hovering at around 76-77F. I am wondering to be successful at breeding the Crystal Reds, should I attach a chiller? I have been looking at the Coralife Aqua chill 1/10 HP and the cheapest I found it so far has been 399.00!!!!

Has anyone had experience with the Aqua Chill and is it REALLY necessary to maintain the desired 73F temp for good breeding? Thanks. I would really like to know what everyone thinks.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

thread from another forum that might help you out

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1069

the costs should be significantly lower than commercial chillers. the refrigerator could probably be bought off ebay for cheap


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

jlui83 said:


> Actually I live in Northern Virginia. But my room temp maybe the problem. This seemed to have worked though. INstead of opening my blinds to my room, I just kept them partially closed and opening the lid to the tank also helped. I'll look into not using a lid and just the light strip. and the computer fan. With the computer fan how do I make it work without it being in the comp? IS there some adapter to plug in the wall?


Those little fans run on D.C., not A.C.. You can buy "universal AC adapters" from Radio Shack or a hardware store, that will let you run the fan at voltages from 3 vdc to 12vdc, for speed control. I have a fan ordered and will buy the adapter at Radio Shack in a few days. The hook up should be pretty simple.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

jlui83 said:


> I have a 10 gal setup for some red cherry shrimp ill be getting on Saturday. I just noticed that the temp got up to 80*F. I am afraid that this is to hot for the shrimp. How can I lower the temps? Its a 10 gal tank. .I even turned the heater off and its still around 80*F..... Is there something I can add to the tank? Someone mentioned something like a fan or chiller? What is this? and how do I do it?


I currently keep my Cherries in a temperature of 84-86 without any problems, in fact they're showing really bright reds and are breeding like crazy - I don't even supplement their diet.

But if you still want to lower the temperature go with everyone else's advice.

Here's a picture of a mature female from this tank.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 8 tanks in a 12x12 in the office room in my house. In the spring and summer here in Texas it gets hot. Room temp gets to 83. Water temp can get to 85 with all my CF lighting. I bought 3 small white clip on AC power rotating fans from Walmart for $8 each. They clip on shelves by the tanks and I turn off the rotating function and point them from the side of the tank to blow across the water and the lights. They brought the temp down on my 30, 40 and 20Long from 85 to 76. Of course you have to go to an open top and you have to add water every other day to replace evaporation. 

Evaporative Cooling works!!!! Room temp is also down to 80/81. I keep the Ac in the house set to 76 but my fish room was always much warmer due to the lighting.

Mike


----------

